# question RE Hood tach 67 gto



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been looking for a 67 gto and have found a two door post with a hood tach. I am waiting on the PHS docs, but can't seem to find an option code for the hood tach in my reference books. Does anyone have any info on this? Thank you!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

According to the parts place dot com e-bay store, `67 rally gauge hood tach is a rare option and fits `67 only. They offer the repro rally gauges for hood tach cars.
eBay Motors: 1967 GTO RALLY GAUGE SET FOR HOOD TACH CARS (item 4624211366 end time Feb-08-08 10:26:31 PST)
Welcome to the forums by the way.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1967 GTO hood tach is different from all others,,,,it is slightly taller, and the face is a little diffrent...........


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> I have been looking for a 67 gto and have found a two door post with a hood tach. I am waiting on the PHS docs, but can't seem to find an option code for the hood tach in my reference books. Does anyone have any info on this? Thank you!


The hood Tach was a dealer installed option (accessory part number 984829) until April of 67. After April it became a Regular Production Option (RPO 704) and could be ordered on the 67 model for an additional $63.19.

If the car was ordered with a hood tach it should have a dash case part number of 6481312 which included the clock in place of the tach. The Rally cluster was RPO 444 in 1967.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

The 67 Tach Was Taller And The Redline Was Diferent Plus All Other Ones Where Smaller


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> I have been looking for a 67 gto and have found a two door post with a hood tach. I am waiting on the PHS docs, but can't seem to find an option code for the hood tach in my reference books. Does anyone have any info on this? Thank you!


O5GTO is right. I have a '67 coupe with a hood tach and a clock in the instrument panel where the tach would usually be located.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

05GTO, Can i put the hood tach on a 67 that does not have the rallye cluster? The dash does have a clock...E


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks you guys! You have been a great help. I really like the "goats" .


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> 05GTO, Can i put the hood tach on a 67 that does not have the rallye cluster? The dash does have a clock...E


Yes, I'll send you a copy of the wiring schematic if you need it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks!! I will have the car Wednesday night!! I will wait till then. I don't want to jinx myself.................Eric


----------

